# Anyone waited long to be matched?



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Dear Egg Sharers,

I am currently waiting to matched to a recipient and I was wondering whether anyone has had to wait a fair amount of time to actually be matched.

We always assume this is going to be the easiest bit (after all the tests...) but I am wondering whether that is truly the case?

Any experiences of anyone who has waited a bit more than expected to be matched and potential whys would be interesting.

Many thanks!

Smila xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi Smilia
I dont think it takes long hun, as the wait the recipient has i believe can be about 2 years, so I would imagine as soon as a donor arrives (all tested etc) that matching happens almost imediatly (at least I hope so!)

good luck hun

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

As soon as all my tests were back we were matched - they actually had several recipients in mind for me so the minute I got the all clear on bloods they matched me that day! 

keep nagging them! 

Carrie


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Smila

The wait itself is not too long, but the recipient has to make up her mind if she wants to go ahead, My first recipient was told and I waited around 10 days for her to decide and in the end she chose not to go ahead so they had to match me with someone else and this took about 6 days before anyone called me back to let me know, it felt like it had taken a long time at that moment but its a big decision all round and some ladies have a tough time when it comes to it to say yes or no.  

I hope that helps and u get matched really quick. I am also cmv neg and not a carrier and was told it would be quick anyway, I know more ladies at lister being matched quicker and it tends to come down to the recipient and how long it takes for her to decide.

mitch
xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya smila my wait was about a week and a half to be matched but had to wait a few more days for my recipient to decide if she wanted to go with me. but as the other ladys have said it really don't take to long as there is such a huge demad in donated eggs good luck hun Allyson


----------



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Ladies,
Thanks for your responses, they help a lot.
I think that what is happening to me is what Mitch says. A potential recipient has given-up, probably after a few days of thinking and then, a new potential one must be considering my file and before this lady responds, they cannot offer me as an egg sharer to anyone else…

Only trouble is that my pill packet will finish in less than a week and I thought I would have been able to start down regulating this month.

Never mind.

Thanks again for your responses!

Karolina


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Karolina

I just got the phonecall from the clinic to say i have been matched and i start treatment on the 15th of this month, now i actually finish my first pack of pill on the 12th, so it will mean to carry on taking them for an extra 3 days, I think they will keep you on the pill until they have a recipient then they give you a date to stop the pill and it can be anytime, so dont worry hun, it doesnt matter when your pill finishes.
Also it took just over a week I think for my recipient to decide if they wanted my eggs or not.

good luck hun,im sure youll be matched soon! who knows we could be cycle buddies!!!!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Smila

I am at the Lister on the waiting list since May 05 ( 2 and half years) so us recepients are out there  
I just think the process can be slow especially when the recepients are waiting so long and get the call out of the blue 

You will get news soon i am sure as they will be keen to get you stimulated before the Christmas break 

Good luck and bless you for the special gift 
Di x


----------



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello,

Ann-Marie - Delighted to hear your news! Thanks for your support! 

Di - Thanks a lot for your note. There are so many people and processes involved and patience is really important but sometimes it is hard. What you're saying is also important. People need time to consider. Getting a call after such a long wait is really something. 

Fingers crossed we all get what we wish for, whichever the journey or time!

Smila xxx


----------



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been matched after all so it did not take that long.

Great news.

Smila


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

way to go hunnie!! wasnt that long after all!!

did you say you were due to start DR 14/15th nov?

ann marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

